# colocar em pauta



## telum

Hola,

alguien sabría decirme cómo se traduce la expresión "colocar em pauta" al español? "Poner/Sacar a debate"? 

Ejemplos: 

Fulano anuncia projetos que pretende colocar em pauta.

Fuano quer colocar em pauta fim do voto secreto na Câmara

Teresa Brito diz que foi um erro _colocar em pauta_ o Nepotismo

É preciso _colocar em pauta_ a qualidade, a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação

Gracias!


----------



## Mangato

Creo que puedes traducir colocar en pauta por* incluir en programa*

Saludos,  MG


----------



## telum

Gracias MG!


----------



## ceballos

Y sacar a relucir? o parece que se refiere a trapos sucios.


----------



## Mangato

ceballos said:


> Y sacar a relucir? o parece que se refiere a trapos sucios.


 
Mi discutible opinión

Sacar a relucir: Denunciar una situación que está oculta u olvidada, que se pretende ocultar o que no se quiere reconocer (_sacar à tona_)
Colocar em pauta: Ordenar ideas y disponer actuaciones para resover un problema, esté oculto, latente, o que se haya _sacado a relucir._

En español hay una expresión muy parecida relacionada con la escritura musical*:*

*poner en solfa *
_I Poner en ridículo a una persona o lo que hace. _
_II Poner orden y hacer que funcione bien una cosa_
_III Poner en entredicho_

*Pauta, o papel pautado* es una hoja impresa con renglones o conjuntos de lineas que facilitan una caligrafía armónica. En el caso de la escritura musical para evitar las notas discordantes_. _Es por esto que asocio la idea de_ poner en pauta_, (poner en una senda guiada las ideas para resolver un problema) con la segunda acepción de _poner en solfa_. Algo así como definir una hoja de ruta, expresión muy utilizada últimamente por políticos y periodistas.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## ceballos

Mangato, como siempre tan clarificador, me parece muy interesante lo del papel pautado, nunca lo había pensado. Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## telum

Me gusta lo de poner en solfa. Es sólo que no veo que se use mucho en el lenguaje político o periodístico. Pero ya capto la idea y según el contexto se traducirá de una forma u otra. Se me ocurre "incluir en el orden del día", por ejemplo, o en la "agenda" como se usa a veces en un calco del inglés. Gracias por la explicación tan bien documentada, Mangato. 

Saludos,

T


----------



## sgpetit

telum said:


> Hola,
> 
> alguien sabría decirme cómo se traduce la expresión "colocar em pauta" al español? "Poner/Sacar a debate"?
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Fulano anuncia projetos que pretende colocar em pauta.
> 
> Fuano quer colocar em pauta fim do voto secreto na Câmara
> 
> Teresa Brito diz que foi um erro _colocar em pauta_ o Nepotismo
> 
> É preciso _colocar em pauta_ a qualidade, a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação
> 
> Gracias!




para dar mi pequeño aporte...
hoy encontrándome ante este mismo dilema creo que lo he solucionado con "en discusión"


nunca usaría "solfa" pues esa expresión la conozco más como coloquialismo "en solfa" 
tomarse algo "en solfa" es no darle importancia... lo que sería más o menos lo contrario...

saludos!


----------



## telum

Gracias, sgpetit!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

sgpetit said:


> para dar mi pequeño aporte...
> hoy encontrándome ante este mismo dilema creo que lo he solucionado con "en discusión"
> 
> 
> nunca usaría "solfa" pues esa expresión la conozco más como coloquialismo "en solfa"
> tomarse algo "en solfa" es no darle importancia... lo que sería más o menos lo contrario...
> 
> saludos!




Não sei se chego tarde, mas que tal: "incluir en la agenda" ?


----------



## Weliton

A expressão quer dizer.
Colocar em prática, fazer o que até agora apenas foi dito, é botar em prática uma teoría.
_Ex: "Temos que colocar em prática a Lei seca"_
Quer dizer que essa lei tem que deixar de estar simplesmente escrita, mas que sejas posta em prática, que os motoristas não venham a dirigir bêbados.
Espero ter ajudado, obrigado!


----------



## Weliton

Fulano anuncia projetos que pretende colocar em pauta.
_(que pretende fazer, praticar)_

Fulano quer colocar em pauta _o_ fim do voto secreto na Câmara
_(quer que aconteça o fim do voto secreto na Câmara)_

Teresa Brito diz que foi um erro colocar em pauta o Nepotismo
_(arrependeu-se de ter feito/praticado o Nepotismo)_

É preciso colocar em pauta a qualidade, _e_ a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação
_(colocar em prática, produzir a qualidade, e a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação)_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Weliton said:


> Fulano anuncia projetos que pretende colocar em pauta.
> _(que pretende fazer, praticar)_
> 
> Fulano quer colocar em pauta _o_ fim do voto secreto na Câmara
> _(quer que aconteça o fim do voto secreto na Câmara)_
> 
> Teresa Brito diz que foi um erro colocar em pauta o Nepotismo
> _(arrependeu-se de ter feito/praticado o Nepotismo)_
> 
> É preciso colocar em pauta a qualidade, _e_ a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação
> _(colocar em prática, produzir a qualidade, e a consistência da escola e da informação produzida e colocada em circulação)_


Ok. Mas, no caso de se querer colocar em pauta algum assunto para uma reunião, entendo que o correspondente em espanhol seria "incluir en la agenda".

Não concordam?


----------



## zema

Por aquí sí: "incluir en la agenda" es una de las formas que más se utilizan.


----------



## Alicia Silvestre

También existe "incluir en acta" si se trata de los asuntos o agenda para una reunión.


----------

